# My model car page.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Here's a link to my model car page. Hope you enjoy them!

Just click on the red words below :

Model Cars


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Real nice collection there... I had that 41 Plymouth model years ago, didn't look as good as yours, but it was agreat kit to build !!!*


----------

